# spirulina ?



## ubstrong (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm trying to feed the tads some Spirulina, but am unfamiliar with it's usage. The capsules I have are full of blue green algae powder and spreads on top of and fouls the water. is there another form, like pellets ?


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

I have powder form. I noticed that no mater how small an amount I tried to add it was too much. I have now been adding i tto my tadpole tea jug. Just a tiny dash is enough to VERY lightly tint the water. As it sits for a few days/weeks algae will begin to grow. I use this in my tadpole cups. Seems to work pretty well. All the cups that are exposed to decent light levels have a light film of algae growing in them.


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

The Spirulina that I bought came in fish flake form. I just sprinkle a little for each tad every so often.


----------



## Natures Gems (Apr 12, 2011)

swansons vitamins online is a good source of spirulina. chlorella is good too. i use a 50/50 mix of spirulina and chlorella powder mixed together. tadpole love it and they are getting a lot of nutritional value. i have a great tadpole survival and growth rate using the 50/50 mix. just search swanson's vitamins on google.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Spirulina is available in many commercially prepared fish flake foods. Buy the smallest size container available as it will take a long time to run out if you are just feeding tads. It took me about a year to run out of the smallest fish food container feeding a sixty gallon reef with four fish so it may well last you much longer than that. I'm not sure if there is an expiration date on fish flakes. Someone else will have to comment on that.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

varanoid said:


> Spirulina is available in many commercially prepared fish flake foods. Buy the smallest size container available as it will take a long time to run out if you are just feeding tads. It took me about a year to run out of the smallest fish food container feeding a sixty gallon reef with four fish so it may well last you much longer than that. I'm not sure if there is an expiration date on fish flakes. Someone else will have to comment on that.


 
Yes, as with many other things, it does lose value over time (it goes stale) particularly if it is kept in a warm humid room. Treat it like supplements and replace every six months or so.

Ed


----------

